

Almost 11 years in, dnet rc5-72 is expected to hit 3% tonight - feefie
http://stats.distributed.net/projects.php?project_id=8

======
feefie
Thanks to faster processors and GPU clients, the pace is increasing. The
project hit 2% just less than 2 years ago. Project info here:
[http://www.distributed.net](http://www.distributed.net).

